

An illustrated guide to the internet - blhack
http://www.thingist.com/t/item/2926/

======
blhack
I ended up cutting off the part about net neutrality (it was getting pretty
long [this was originally all one long comic], but I'll probably submit that
when I post it.

I made this because I was repeating myself a _lot_ when talking to people
about net neutrality. The question about "well can't we just start our own
ISP?" comes up a lot. I figured that this illustrated the concept of _what_ an
ISP is pretty effectively, and I'll probably link people to it in the future
if I'm explaining it.

This might not be appropriate for HN, but hopefully a couple of people will
find it useful.

